# students??



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

After browsing through here the past few months, it seemed to me that were quite a few students on this site. Im just interested in how many people on here are in school and where at?

Im a senior Business Administration at Nothern Illinois University.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

This is my last semester for a while but I am a freshman at NDSU in Fargo ND


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

20 year old Freshman at North Dakota State University. Major... :huh: I'll have to get back to you on that one


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

22 years old, St Cloud State Senior, in my final semester. General Business major.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

Freshman at North Dakota State, Architecture major for now, but we'll see how things go.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I thought that I would give you the other end of the college picture:

I'm retiring on May 31st after 34 years in education. :lol:


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

I am a Senior at the University of Minnesota, Crookston campus, pursuing a degree in Natural Resources Management.

Nick


----------



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

7th Grade


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

10th grade, Buffalo H.S.


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

minnesota state tech college major: constrution electricity


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

22 year old senior at university of mary in bismarck, gonna graduate in 3 weeks with my bachelors in exercise science. Going back mary next august for three more years for my doctorate in physical therapy


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

Senior University North Dakota, BA Aeronautical Sciences

Mark W


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Junior in High School. Homeschooled in Portis KS.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

ARROWS. do you sing yourself to bed every night with the Minnisota state community and Tech. song?? I bet you do!

I am a Freshman at NDSU. Crimminal Justice Major.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Sophomore at Minnesota State University of Moorhead, originally from west-central ND. Graphic Communications major. If any other students from the area want to talk hunting over wings and a Twins game at BWW sometime let me know.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Went to SDSU for year, working, hunting and living life. South Dakota was good to me!


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

NDSU freshman. not a damn clue what i'm doing w/ my life. i know one thing. hunting is up on the list


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Junior at University of Minnesota-Crookston majoring in Agricultural Business.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Senior @ UND. Major in Fish & Wildlife Bio and minor in Criminal Justice.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Senior at Lincoln High School in Sioux Falls
I will be attending South Dakota State in the fall. Looking forward to meeting some new hunting partners and some great hunting. Other than that I have no idea what I am going to do with my life.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Sophomore at UND, Business major since every other thing I'm interested in pays like a job at McDonald's.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

23 year old senior at NDSU, 30k later i will be graduating in May with a Bachelor of Science in Zoology-wildlife and fisheries management. :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

38 Year old fellow will finish my MBA this fall. Do I still count as a student....I hope so, I claimed myself on my tax's as one!


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

you still count...Congrats on the MBA, someday im gonna go get mine just not yet


----------



## tniccum24 (Apr 1, 2007)

i am a freshman at the university of north dakota


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

sophomore at New Iberia Senior High


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Senior at NDSU majoring in Zoology:wildlife fisheries and management.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Senior NDSU Crop & Weed Sciences


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Graduate Student in the Wildlife and Fisheries Sciences Department at South Dakota State University.

There is an event that all students should try to attend. I just made a post about it but here it is again:

The Minnesota Spring Classic (National Kennel Club Field Trial) is this Saturday April 14th in Bigelow, MN!

Anyone interested in squirrel dogs should try and make it. SPECTATOR'S WELCOME!

The Morning Squirrel Hunt has a registration deadline of 8:00 am. There are other events (Bench Show, Treeing Contest, Raffle) scheduled throughout the day all the way to an Evening **** Hunt that has a registration deadline of 8:00 pm! That is over 12 hours of Cur and Feist action!

There will be signs posted in Bigelow which you can follow when you get to town. The Club House is on the southeast side of town.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

34 year old senior at North Carolina State University in Biological and Agricultural Engineering. It is the hardest thing I have ever done in my life.

Still have a year to go. Spring 2008 baby!

RC


----------



## Jeno99 (Dec 12, 2006)

16, Sophmore at Owatonna High School


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

3rd year at MSUM, switched majors a couple times but will probably stick w/ mass comm.


----------



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

sophmore at ndsu, zoology, wildlife and fisheries


----------



## coltin01 (Dec 7, 2006)

freshman in highschool, hays, kansas


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Freshman at Bemidji State University in aquatic biology with a minor in wetlands ecology


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

first year Electrical student at NDSCS in Wahpeton ND


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

My son is in finishing his 3rd year at SDSU in Brookings his Major is Ducks and Pheasants his Minor his Fish and Wildlife Biology any of you looking for a great school check it out I think he found it to be harder than he thought but he is still on track after 3 hunting seasons. Great place for dad to visit also.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

8th grade...lol


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

In my second year at THE University of North Dakota


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Finishing my 7th semester, 2nd Associate in applied science degree this may at Bismarck State College (harvard on the hill)

AAS Power Plant Technology (3 Sems.)
AAS Electronics and Telecommunications (4 Sems)

Ill then have the official documentation to show that I know my *** from a hole in the ground. all at the ripe old age of 20.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Super Senior at Northern Michigan University majoring in Biological Environmental Science with minor in fisheries management graduating in 2 weeks.

Man I hope the real world will be as good as college, always a place to hunt or fish, a beer to drink and a girl to chase.


----------



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

Senior in Watertown High School


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

I am a Junior at Northern Michigan University graduating next year with a degree in Environmental Conservation with a minor in Criminal Justice. Wouldnt mind coming out here when I graduate.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I have been reading this site with all the information it has to provide and finaly decided to register. I am a freshman at NDSU majoring in mechanical engineering.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Same as averyghg, cept he studied a hell of a lot more and got better grades, nerd!!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Senior Colorado State University.........Ex goes to University of Mary Bismark uke:


----------



## matthew.manuel (Oct 22, 2006)

Senior at University of North Dakota FIGHTING SIOUX. Major is Hunting!


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

sophomore at NDSU - Crop and Weed Sciences


----------

